# libnodave in Visual Studio 2005 einbinden



## jurgen_Stadler (23 Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle mit einander,

ich bin ganz neu in der libnodave-Welt und bekomme meine IDE einfach nicht gestartet. Wenn ich einen Verweis auf die libnodave.net.dll im Windows-Projekt anlege und eine Imports Anweisung dazu, dann schmirkelt mir das ganze Visual Basic 2005 ab.
Wenn ich eine Variable deklariere dann ist die Klasse libnodave nicht vorhanden, auch keine Methoden und Eigenschaften.
Wie geht das grundsätzliche einbinden der *.dll und *.lib sowie der *.net.dll Dateien.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

:idea:...???

Jürgen Stadler


----------



## MDoty (23 Oktober 2009)

*adding a reference to the liobnodave.net.dll*

Hello Jurgen,

Have you added the reference to the libnodave.net.dll in your visual studio project?  Also copy both libnodave.net.dll and libnodave.dll to your projects \\bin\debug or \\bin\release folder which ever you are compiling for.

Hope that helps.
Mike Doty


----------



## jurgen_Stadler (24 Oktober 2009)

*libnodave.net.dll*

Hello Mike,

yes I have added the reference to libnodave.net.dll in my Visual Studio.
After a short while the application will shut down without any further information.
I also made a copy of libnodave.net.dll and libnodave.dll to my project \\bin\release folder.
When I import the libnodave namespace in my project there are no methodes or properties shown in the intellisense popup. I think the class libnodave is not known to my Visual Studio IDE. Somehow the problem depends on this libnodave.lib file.
Have you any idea?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (24 Oktober 2009)

jurgen_Stadler schrieb:


> Hallo alle mit einander,
> 
> ich bin ganz neu in der libnodave-Welt und bekomme meine IDE einfach nicht gestartet. Wenn ich einen Verweis auf die libnodave.net.dll im Windows-Projekt anlege und eine Imports Anweisung dazu, dann schmirkelt mir das ganze Visual Basic 2005 ab.
> Wenn ich eine Variable deklariere dann ist die Klasse libnodave nicht vorhanden, auch keine Methoden und Eigenschaften.
> ...



Also Abschmirgeln dürfte es auf keinen Fall auch wenn du die dll's nicht in das verzeichnis kopiert hättest. Ich denke da liegt irgendein problem mit deiner installation vor. Schau doch mal ob es für dein Visual Studio ein service pack gibt, ober versuchs mal mit der testversion von visual studio 2010!


----------



## Earny (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jürgen,
ich setze auch LibNoDave mit VB2005 ein. Ich benutze keine libnodave.lib, sondern nur die libnodave.dll und die libnodave.net.dll.
Auf die libnodave.net.dll muss ein Verweis eingerichtet werden.
Den Imports-Befehl benötige ich ebenfalls nicht.
Solange Du noch Dein VB-Programm am testen bist, würde ich die beiden Dateien in den Ordner debug legen.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## jurgen_Stadler (24 Oktober 2009)

*libnodave einbinden*

Hallo Jochen, Hallo Earny

vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe.
Ich habe das Problem behoben. Irgendwie war das Projekt versemmelt.
Bei einem neuen Projekt habe ich genau nach Eurer Anleitung die libnodave.net.dll und die libnodave.dll rein kopiert und einen Verweis auf die libnodave.net.dll erstellt. Und siehe da es funktioniert.
Nochmals besten Dank für Eure Hinweise, jetzt kann es endlich losgehen.


----------

